

"Uncrackable" G2 Android Phone Successfully and Permanently Rooted - all
http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000778.html

======
angusgr
I think it's great this phone has been "rooted" and the protection bypassed.

I think it's sad if a single person buys this phone from T-Mobile/HTC because
of this, because it ultimately perpetuates the business model of selling
locked down rubbish.

